# West side Phoenix Warehouse/Yarn



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

It's more than a LYS its a warehouse/ SWTC.. I had purchased several patterns from them in the past but now we have their place of business right off the 17 or 101.. Three rooms of yarn and a warehouse. Jonelle is the owner/designer and Velvet are so delightful.. So helpful and make everyone feel so SPECIAL.. 

The yarn is AMAZING...and so many suggested patterns.. The address is:
2205 W. Lone Cactus St Ste17
Phoenix. Az 85027 Phone 480 894 1818


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info my step mom lives in Glendale just off of 51st I sent the address to her.


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh wow, We just happen to be in the area. Know were were off to today. Thanks so much.


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

Do they have a web site?


----------



## Abby1234 (Feb 10, 2014)

Could you pass along the name of the store?


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Here's the link to the website that I found:
http://www.soysilk.com/index.html


----------



## Abby1234 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh my, that might not be a good thing! according to Google, it is only 16 minutes away from me


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Abby, the name of the store is SWTC.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

The site states its hours for the Outlet as 10 am to 2 pm on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday....


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

I know where I'll be tommorow!


----------



## kittnitter (Dec 1, 2011)

Was there for the first time last week. They are a very friendly group and have lots of yarns and patterns. Also have cats so let them know if you are allergic. They allow you to sit and knit too and are very helpful.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

maleknitter said:


> Oh wow, We just happen to be in the area. Know were were off to today. Thanks so much.


Now how handy is that, sunshine and yarn! Our neighbours are there and have had a great winter, but she does not knit so cannot send her over for a peek! Have fun!


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

No, the hours have changed.. Mon- Friday same time but they are open on several Sundays a month.. Call to get updated hours.. Cathy


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Montana Gamma, we only shovel sunshine here. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> It's more than a LYS its a warehouse/ SWTC.. I had purchased several patterns from them in the past but now we have their place of business right off the 17 or 101.. Three rooms of yarn and a warehouse. Jonelle is the owner/designer and Velvet are so delightful.. So helpful and make everyone feel so SPECIAL..
> 
> The yarn is AMAZING...and so many suggested patterns.. The address is:
> 2205 W. Lone Cactus St Ste17
> Phoenix. Az 85027 Phone 480 894 1818


I am so there!!! I'm right off the 101 & Union Hills. A hop skip & jump from Lone Cactus.


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

cdanzinger said:


> No, the hours have changed.. Mon- Friday same time but they are open on several Sundays a month.. Call to get updated hours.. Cathy


Thanks for the update. Didn't get there the other day cause of sickness but headed that way probably tomorrow.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Girls, after you turn on Lone Cactus, its the 2nd drive to your right. Veer to your left going in and the suite is almost to the end.. Her sign sits on the ground in front of the door. 
Let me all know what you think.. She loves for people to get together so maybe some of us can meet up there.. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## kcozatt (Feb 12, 2014)

We're on the opposite side of Phoenix but it sounds like it would be a fun trip.


----------

